# Miter Saw Dust Collection



## niftynoel

I've decided to try replicating The Wood Nerd's Miter Box dust collection setup. I have a couple of questions:
1. Have any of you Lumber Jocks done a similar project?
2. Does anyone know the Height of the opening at the bottom. Looks to me as though it is 3/4 inch, but may be a bit more - say 1 inch.
3. Behind the bottom opening he shows a beveled piece intended (I believe) to help avoid dust build up that could happen at a 90 degree mark. But it does not continue the entire width of the box… do ya' think this was with purpose?
(I'm a newby, so I hope I've done this right. If not, please let me know, but don't tell my wife I made a mistake.)


----------



## Grandpa

I have to believe he did this on purpose (the beveled piece). IF he was building from scrap pieces of wood he might do this but this is a video on "how-to" . I think he meant to do it this way and cut that piece to length. Maybe it has something to do with no dust blown into the side areas. I like his hood. I think it would be fairly simple to duplicate and just might try one of these. I have a big slider that throws sawdust like ….well it is a dust storm. The sawdust is difficult to capture behind these saws and I think this will work. I would use hardboard on the liner to keep things slick. never slowing the dust down is as important as anything you can do. Like the roof on your home. Don't make a place for water to slow down. Keep it moving until it is off the roof.


----------



## niftynoel

Thank you for the response. Well, I guess I'll do mine the same way. And I agree about the hardboard. I'll use it as he did… think I'll use screws with grommets so I can remove it periodically. I've already put a coat of top coat on the bottom piece (that the saw sits on) to help make it more slick. His is the first one I've ever seen that actually seems to work. I am just now setting up my shop, so I am glad I saw this before I got very far.


----------



## Whiskers

Hey guys, how about posting some links to what your talking about, I been thinking about doing something to add dust collection to my mitre saw and would like to see what others have done, but I never heard of this wood nerd.


----------



## Picklehead

Whiskers: Google


----------



## Magnum

*Whiskers: Absolutely! *

However my Curiosity got the better of me. It might also be of assistance to Other Members so I Did That.

The Link to that Page on his Site IS HERE.

I also downloaded a couple of his Pictures from that Page. Cleaned them up etc. As Below.


----------



## Whiskers

I'll have to check out that woodnerd site for other interesting things during my next library trip, but my mitre saw is totally different than that. Nothing about that design looks like it would work well for me. I bought 2 of Rockler's Dust Right Router Table ports and intend to use one for my mitre saw. You know the type, 4" port with a 2nd 2.5 inch port split off it. I got a adapter to go from 2.5" hose to the 1.5 inch that my craftsman saw nozzle has for the blade, along with a little piece of hose to join them up from local tractor parts supplier. LOL, specialized hoses to join odd dust collection fittings is expensive, but they cut me off a piece of tractor hose for a couple dollars. Thanks for the pictures and website reference. Dialup is bad enough but I was a little skeptical about googling wood and nerd together. Had a feeling I would get thousands of hits that had nothing to do with what I wanted before the proper site would show up.

Reminds me of a funny story, my mother told me about this cooking show she watched where they cooked bananas. That was something she apparently liked. Well the lady showed how she used her finger to split a banana into long segments. Called it fingering a banana. I tried to google finger banana and, well thank god it wasn't on my work gov't watched computer or I had any children in the room. Nothing appropriate showed up.


----------



## tomclark

Hey Nifty,

I wouldn't sweat the details too much. Even this simple little box I made catches most of the mess a miter saw makes, even running off of a shop vac. I wanted a simple portable miter stand that I could drag to the work site, so had to keep it simple…


----------



## niftynoel

Thanks to y'all. You've put my mind at ease for sure. When the shop is done - assuming it is done - I'll post some pictures.


----------

